# Semester System In Medical Colleges !



## a_arif (Nov 16, 2016)

Hi..does anybody have any information regarding semester system in medical colleges?


----------



## Sardmank (Oct 2, 2016)

a_arif said:


> Hi..does anybody have any information regarding semester system in medical colleges?


No medical college currently employs semester system to the best of my knowledge. There is only the conventional prof system and modular system. 
Modular system is divided into 3, 3 months sessions each year but there still is a yearly exam, as recommended by PMDC.


----------



## a_arif (Nov 16, 2016)

Can you please explain a little bit more about modular system ?


----------



## Sardmank (Oct 2, 2016)

a_arif said:


> Can you please explain a little bit more about modular system ?


Sure, 
There's a weekly PBL(problem based learning) carrying 10-15% aggregate in yearly assessment. 
Then there's modules, some medical colleges like cmh have 3 modules a year. Uol had 5 modules last year. These modules collectively carry 40%.
Then there's an annual exam carrying 50%.
You can visit the following link if you wanna know about the academic syllabus of modular curriculum. 
https://www.google.com.pk/amp/s/drn...the-integrated-modular-system-simplified/amp/


----------



## a_arif (Nov 16, 2016)

This is very helpful...Thankyou so much!


----------



## Sardmank (Oct 2, 2016)

a_arif said:


> This is very helpful...Thankyou so much!


Here to help!

- - - Updated - - -

Forgot to mention another thing, modular system is markedly difficult when compared with the conventional one. Especially with PMDC implementing mandatory annual exams. 
That means, you gotta study All Year Long......... No rest for the weary I guess. 
Also, I've heard that uhs will implement modular system starting this year in all affiliated medical schools.


----------

